# Building a manual sugarcane machine/juicer/mill/extractor, need help with parts?



## kennzz05 (Nov 11, 2008)

i think id try and find an old grape press. otherwise just design it and take your plans to a metal fab shop


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Looks simple enough--you could use threaded water pipe to make a T --
Use 4x6 fir(or white oak if you can find it) for the three sided box frame.

I'd skip the steel crushing rods--just make the wood box the right width-
Let the edges of the box act as the crush rails.If the wear to fast-add an angle iron edge guard.

--Mike--


----------

